# Tested leaving the crate door open.



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan sleeps in his crate in my room. Last night I decided to test him and see what would happen if I left the crate door open. I put him in as usual but left the door open slightly. This seemed to confuse him as he didn't lie down right away as usual. I ignored him and went to bed. Well it must have finally got to him cause around 2:30 I was awoken by the crate door slamming against the wall. He bolted out, straight up on to my bed and very quickly lied down and tried to become invisible. Only thing is he lied down on top of me. As I tried shifting him off he acted like he'd been there for hours. Too funny!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

AWESOME 
If we gave Kian that option he would wake up in the middle of the night and probably jump on the bed and wake us up with a mad frenzy of licking our faces.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

mine dont sleep in crate.It works out well I havent set my alarm clock in months...4:30 every morning they need to pee or at least go see whats going on behind the garage.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

4:30am! :-[


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i go to work early so i can get out early I set my own times at work


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar is now 8 months and i leave his crate open all the time as from last week. He has the run of the ground floor and mostly he makes his way to the cushion in the front room. Never had any problems..............apart form today, someone put an envelope through my door with£50 in it. He chewed it up completely but the money was intact!!! So very pleased!


----------

